# 4 Month Old GSD HELPPP



## tamaramarrero (Apr 3, 2013)

So about a month or so I got a GSD puppy. He's pure bred. However my problem with him is, he is really excited every time he goes to be fed, won't sit down and wait for me to put the food down, he basically takes it out of my hands and the other thing is when he is on a leash, he grabs the leash and basically walks himself. Can anyone give me any tips on how to fix these few things. Thanks in advance! It's driving me crazy.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I would recommend finding a good trainer and start going to obedience classes, that would help


----------



## tamaramarrero (Apr 3, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> I would recommend finding a good trainer and start going to obedience classes, that would help


I'm going to get a trainer for obedience classes but for now there is nothing that I myself can do?


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

what do you do when he wont sit down for his food? or what do you do when he grabs the leash?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Have him carry a toy when you are on walks. Feed him from your hand, not a bowl(or use his meals as training treat/rewards)


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

for the leash thing I would suggest you have him on a leash all the time in the house so he gets use to it


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Do you have a crate? Feed him in his crate. Put him in there before you get his bowl. Then when you bring it to him don't give it to him until he settles down. You can tell him to sit, if he knows the command, and wait until he sits calmly then open the door. If he gets crazy again, shut the door. Keep doing this until when you open the door he remains sitting nicely. Then put the food down. Close the door and walk away. It may take a long time the first time or two but he'll catch on. Patience is key. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tamaramarrero (Apr 3, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> for the leash thing I would suggest you have him on a leash all the time in the house so he gets use to it


Would a choke chain help? Or something besides a regular leash? As for the food problem I haven't been able to do anything he sits when he sees the food in my hands but as soon as I take a step to put it in his crate he doesn't wait.


----------



## tamaramarrero (Apr 3, 2013)

Capone22 said:


> Do you have a crate? Feed him in his crate. Put him in there before you get his bowl. Then when you bring it to him don't give it to him until he settles down. You can tell him to sit, if he knows the command, and wait until he sits calmly then open the door. If he gets crazy again, shut the door. Keep doing this until when you open the door he remains sitting nicely. Then put the food down. Close the door and walk away. It may take a long time the first time or two but he'll catch on. Patience is key.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah I have a crate. I haven't tried this but I must certainly will. Usually he is out of the crate when I get his food. So I will most definitely try this!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

For feeding time, he has now made a mental association: go crazy, jump on my person = I get food, I get it even faster when I grab it myself. 

There is a chain of behaviour and reward set up for him, and he truly believes with all his heart that his behaviour is what gets him the food. So the trick is, to give him a change of heart.  Now he will have to accidently find out that a different behaviour will get him the food, and he will want to hang on to his old behaviours, as that has worked for him so far. He will find out that what will work from now on, is to sit and wait quietly. 


So at feeding time, be patient and wait him out. Ignore him, let him have a bit of a crazy time, stand there not reacting. Don't look at him. Don't acknowledge him, don't say a word, tune him out, draw your energy inwards. At first, he will get _worse!_ as he tries desperately to do what he thinks he is supposed to do. "Hey! HEY!!! LOOK at me!!! I'm doing it all!!! I'm doing the FEED ME dance!!! LOOK! Can't you see!!!"

Wait, wait, wait . . . (wear jeans and thick clothes so you can ignore his crazyness easier). At one point, he will stop to think about what is going on. the INSTANT he has stopped, is standing with four feet on the ground, be quick and put his food down. AHA! He did something different, and he got fed! His little brain just got a jolt. 

Next time, he will have forgotten everything, and will be acting crazy again. Again, wait him out - this time, something in his brain will send a signal that his dance isn't working a bit sooner than last time. He will stop and think about it "Hey, how come my jumping on you isn't getting me the food?". Again, be calm, and quick to reward.

with repetition (two, three times a day?), the jumping will be shorter, the standing still will come faster. Then he has to stand still longer. One second, then he gets rewarded. Then two, three seconds. etc. If he breaks and starts grabbing, jumping again, go back to being a statue. 

In about a week, if you are consistent, there should be a big difference in how your pup acts when the food bowl comes out. In a week of when he waits for you consistently, you can start asking for a sit (reward him right away after the sit). As you do training aside from the feedings, he will learn to sit stay. When you feel he is solid, have him sit and hold his sit as you get his food and bring it to him - but don't rush this part. Give him time to re-program his brain from "jumping around and snatching is what gets me the food" to "waiting without moving is what gets me the food". 

As for the walks, if he isn't pulling on the leash, I would let him carry it, but that is personal preference. At this age, I'd just be happy that he WANTS to go on walks, and wants to carry something. 

If he really likes to carry things, maybe he can carry a ball or toy on his walks? Then he won't be able to grab the leash.


----------



## simplygrownfarms (Apr 3, 2013)

Well the best thing would be to take him for a walk before you feed him. He has to work for his food. I know you have a leash issue. I like Cesar Millan's method of the tssst when he grabs the leash and maybe a slight touch on the side. Wearing a leash inside the house is ok but just make sure he doesnt get caught on anything.
If you can get him a nice walk before his food, he won't be as hyper. I bend down with bowl in hand and my arm is wrapped around it. If yours is jumpy then stand up. Make him sit and slowly crouch down. if he moves either tell him no and make him resit or do the tsst and a stern look. Make him sit again. Keep doing this until you can be crouched down and he still sits. It takes a lot of patience but they pick it up fast. I have mine give me eye contact before I set the bowl down. That way he is focused on me and not the food. If he keeps looking at the food I tell him to "look" and then he looks up at me. Then I say good boy and put the food down as I say "ok" to release him to eat. Hope that helps. Dont give up..nothing worse than an 80 lb ill mannered dog.


----------



## tamaramarrero (Apr 3, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> For feeding time, he has now made a mental association: go crazy, jump on my person = I get food, I get it even faster when I grab it myself.
> 
> There is a chain of behaviour and reward set up for him, and he truly believes with all his heart that his behaviour is what gets him the food. So the trick is, to give him a change of heart.  Now he will have to accidently find out that a different behaviour will get him the food, and he will want to hang on to his old behaviours, as that has worked for him so far. He will find out that what will work from now on, is to sit and wait quietly.
> 
> ...





simplygrownfarms said:


> Well the best thing would be to take him for a walk before you feed him. He has to work for his food. I know you have a leash issue. I like Cesar Millan's method of the tssst when he grabs the leash and maybe a slight touch on the side. Wearing a leash inside the house is ok but just make sure he doesnt get caught on anything.
> If you can get him a nice walk before his food, he won't be as hyper. I bend down with bowl in hand and my arm is wrapped around it. If yours is jumpy then stand up. Make him sit and slowly crouch down. if he moves either tell him no and make him resit or do the tsst and a stern look. Make him sit again. Keep doing this until you can be crouched down and he still sits. It takes a lot of patience but they pick it up fast. I have mine give me eye contact before I set the bowl down. That way he is focused on me and not the food. If he keeps looking at the food I tell him to "look" and then he looks up at me. Then I say good boy and put the food down as I say "ok" to release him to eat. Hope that helps. Dont give up..nothing worse than an 80 lb ill mannered dog.


Thanks guys you've really helped me out. Yeah I will most definitely not be giving up. He is going to be a big boy. He's already like 35 pounds and growing so I can't have a huge dog that doesn't listen. Hopefully I can start making him listen! He's usually pretty good at listening. He doesn't chew on things really expect the toy he has. Besides the leash and the food problem the only other problem I have is him barking and wining when he is in his crate. Is this separation anxiety? Should I let him keep barking or let him out when he starts to bark.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

tamaramarrero said:


> So about a month or so I got a GSD puppy. He's pure bred. However my problem with him is, he is really excited every time he goes to be fed, won't sit down and wait for me to put the food down, he basically takes it out of my hands and the other thing is when he is on a leash, he grabs the leash and basically walks himself. Can anyone give me any tips on how to fix these few things. Thanks in advance! It's driving me crazy.


Sounds like you have a pup with high food drive. Use that to your advantage! Some pups couldn't care less about treats/food and that makes training (just about anything) much more difficult.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

We have the same issue and it's getting better. 

For the leash, well I think its funny and have not corrected it yet. I rather he holds the leash than picks up and swallow rocks and sticks. 

As for feeding time, I put him in his ex-pen and make the food. 
I hold it over him and wait till he comes down and sits. Than I put my hand in front of his face and start lowering the food and telling him to wait. if he moves, the dish gets higher, as he sits it gets lower. And once it touches the ground I say "ok". this took a few days and is getting better daily.


----------



## Annie's Mom (Mar 19, 2013)

i love this site. so much information. i was doing ok at meal times. i would put the pup in a sit position before putting the food down. all was well until the past couple of weeks. lately she was being pushy while i was fixing the meals for her and my other dog. 

then i read a post on here and it was like a light bulb coming on. i put my pup in a down position now ... before i fill the dishes. works like a charm. 

keep reading, lots of good advise here.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Neko said:


> As for feeding time, I put him in his ex-pen and make the food.
> I hold it over him and wait till he comes down and sits. Than I put my hand in front of his face and start lowering the food and telling him to wait. if he moves, the dish gets higher, as he sits it gets lower. And once it touches the ground I say "ok". this took a few days and is getting better daily.


This is what I did, but I let it sit on the ground a few seconds before the release, and now he waits like a gentleman.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> This is what I did, but I let it sit on the ground a few seconds before the release, and now he waits like a gentleman.


We have to get to the release part still, he is like a little hyper tank... WAY food motivated, and yes, training has been cake because of this  he demonstrates in puppy class.


----------



## tamaramarrero (Apr 3, 2013)

Neko said:


> We have to get to the release part still, he is like a little hyper tank... WAY food motivated, and yes, training has been cake because of this  he demonstrates in puppy class.


Lol yeah Zeek is so hyper but actually since yesterday when I first posted my questions to today morning he's actually slowed down with the food and water he sits now more just trying to teach him to wait.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Both my dogs grabbed the leash and held it while we were walking. I found it to be cute and endearing. They both outgrew it on their own. I was sad.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

My girl has crazy food drive. But in training class we did an exercise where you put the treat on the floor near your foot and cover it with your foot if she goes for it, then let her have it when shes not going for it. She learned it in one session and now 3 weeks later I can put her in a down and leave a chicken quarter on the ground and walk away with my back turned and she gets it when I say ok. My pup also walks herself, she holds her head high and proud while doing so.


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

Use a chain leash, they don't like to bite or grab chain, this will stop the practice of biting the leash and in a few days so you can get back to the leather leash.


----------



## tamaramarrero (Apr 3, 2013)

argo daisynina dvora said:


> Use a chain leash, they don't like to bite or grab chain, this will stop the practice of biting the leash and in a few days so you can get back to the leather leash.


I got him a choke chain and its been working well also I've been giving him a small stick to carry and it's help a lot. 







Here's little Zeek passed out on the bed! He loves it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tamaramarrero (Apr 3, 2013)

He's been itching his skin a lot, has no fleas, I think it might be dry skin. Does anyone recommend any good shampoo?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Puppies will go through a dry/flaky stage when the new coat comes in...instead of shampooing, get pup on a fish oil supplement and make sure the nutrition is good. You can bathe him with a gentle dog shampoo(from a pet store, not cheap grocery brands), but the coat/skin condition begins with the nutrition.
One other thing, choke chains are dangerous, and not recommended, get a good martingale collar or front clip harness. And not to be a debbie downer, but I wouldn't recommend sticks either...they can impale into a dogs mouth. Have him carry a safe sized ball or tug that he can't choke on instead.


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

www.leerburg.com
Raising a puppy 8 weeks to 8 months.
Marker training
The Power of Training with Food.

With these 3 DVD's you should be able to get past the puppy stage.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Our pup started itching as well, we just got salmon oil for him =) and i started brushing him to get him used to it and he loves it!


----------



## KSoloniewicz (Nov 15, 2012)

In my opinion, a choke chain is junk, especially on such a young puppy. They don't teach them anything, all they do is hang themselves. A prong collar is different, and we do use one for Sarge, but he also responds well to those sort of corrections, we use it for training, and reinforcing heel. 
As for the whining/crying/barking, DO NOT LET HIM OUT of his crate when hes doing that, it only teaches them that "oh hey, if I cry as loud as I can, I'll get let out!!", and you do not want that. If you let him out, wait until hes quiet for a minute or so, then let him out. Don't talk to him, look at him, let him out etc when hes crying/whining, because you're rewarding his negative behavior, and he doesn't care what kind of attention it is, even if you're saying QUIET. Do you ever use the crate for a punishment? If so, ween off of that and make the crate a happy place, Sarge knows going in the crate means he gets a kong or a treat or a special toy and he happily goes right in. You can use the crate for a brief time out, but you still make it a happy time out. 
Obedience classes are a must! Kudos to you for getting into them. Continue being consistent, cosistency really is key, especially with GSD's. if not, youre gonna have a **** of a ride. Ignore the jumping/stealing his own food from you, until he settles down, make him do a sit and then give it to him. or hand feed, that helps with the bonding anyways!
best of luck!!
-Kirsten


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Hold the bowl up high in your hands and just say sit firmly
Once as do not put it down until he sits
Don't repeat yourself and don't make eye contact this will take a while but don't give in hen when he finally not only puts all 4 feet back on the ground but he sits then praise him like crazy for doing so. next thing is to keep
Him sitting while you put the dish down you may have to put his leash on and step on it with your foot don't let him at the food
Until he is calm and sitting or laying.

As for the leash I he continues to bite it give him a firm ouch to pretend like it
Hurts because if it hurts you he is less likely
To do it you may have to hold him by his collar until he gets the point when I bite the leash it gets taken away


----------



## tamaramarrero (Apr 3, 2013)

He's been good with the food now after a week I tell him one time SIT and be sits and doesn't jump on the food until its touching the ground, now just have to him to wait until I say okay, that's the parts I'm having more trouble with.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Good to hear the improvement try holding a extra treat just above the bowl and say wait when your ready and he's waited long enough say okay and stop the special treat in the bowl (start with 5sec) then gradually increase 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

